# carne mechada



## chilean chef

¿Cómo se dice en inglés la preparación "carne mechada"??


----------



## V&VT

carne para mechar=eye of round (pero se refiere al agujero que se realiza para mecharla

"stuffed meat" creo que sería lo más correcto...
Pero espera otros comentarios


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

"Stuffed meat" is incorrect, and would signify something very different (e.g., bracciole).

Carne mechada = _ground meat._ In some contexts, one might also say _hamburger_, or _hamburger meat_.

_Jane makes meatloaf out of three kinds of* ground meat*: ground pork, ground veal, and ground beef._

_These meatballs can be made out of any kind of *hamburger meat* that you have._


----------



## ILT

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> Carne mechada = _ground meat._ In some contexts, one might also say _hamburger_, or _hamburger meat_.
> 
> _Jane makes meatloaf out of three kinds of* ground meat*: ground pork, ground veal, and ground beef._
> 
> _These meatballs can be made out of any kind of *hamburger meat* that you have._


At least in Mexico _carne mechada_ is not ground meat. It is a whole cut of meat with holes (made by the cook) which are in turn stuffed with seasonings, almonds, vegetables, it depends on the recipe and the cook. Kind of a pot roast but with the vegetables and seasonings stuffed into those holes.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Hmmm.  I know what you mean -- perhaps a "stuffed roast"?

My Puerto Rican butcher in New York uses the term "carne mechada" to mean "ground meat", although I should be more cautious about assuming "Nuyoriquan" _Spanglish_ is standard Spanish.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Al menos en mi tierra, "ground meat" es "carne picada", talvez en otros lados usen otros términos.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## ILT

Stuffed roast, I like it.
And don't worry, maybe mechada does mean ground somewhere. I think in Venezuela it means shredded meat. But look at RAE's definition of mechar:
*mechar**.*1.  tr. Introducir mechas de tocino gordo en la carne que se ha de asar o empanar.


----------



## V&VT

GreenWhiteBlue, I think you misundestood the question. *Carne mechada* is a piece of meat with a hole in the middle which is filled with vegetables for example. By *ground meat*, I undestand it´s very little pieces of meat used for instance to cook hamburgers and those meatballs you meant before. 

Please correct my mistakes!!!


----------



## chilean chef

Thanks guys but "carne mechada" in Chile is not stuffed meat, it's a preparation like a meat stew, you have to cook it for hours and it ends up being a very soft meat, you could eat it without a knife.......


----------



## V&VT

Si he comprendido bien el significado según Chilean Chef, en Argentina sería carne tiernizada.
Se cocina mucho tiempo para que sea muy balda al momento de comerla. ¿Es así?


----------



## chilean chef

siiiiii, asi es
como dices eso en inglés sin tener que explicar la preparación completa???


----------



## pecosita

Creo que es lo mismo que *"brisket"*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brisket


p.d. Hmmm me sacaron hambre.


----------



## V&VT

La respuesta correcta es Tenderized meat.

Espero haberte ayudado!!


----------



## JB

Brisket http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=brisket&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------



## fsabroso

He comido "carne mechada" en Chile, y el equivalente sería "brisket" como bien dice Pecosita.

Saludos.


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

Clearly, "carne mechada" means very different things in different countries!

The process of cooking meat in a liquid (usually in a covered pot) for a long time time in order to make the meat tender is called "braising".

If that is what you mean by "carne mechada", then I would call that _braised meat_.


----------



## WestSideGal

Carne mechada aquí quiere decir *pot roast,* al estilo latino, por supuesto


----------



## Javiera Calvo

chilean chef said:


> Thanks guys but "carne mechada" in Chile is not stuffed meat, it's a preparation like a meat stew, you have to cook it for hours and it ends up being a very soft meat, you could eat it without a knife.......




Mmm... no se de que Chile sea este Chef . Pero al menos lo que se conoce como carne mechada en Chile es lo que descrbieron antes, la carne a la cual se le hace un orificio en el centro y se rellena con vegetales o lo que se desee. Una carne que se cocina por bastante rato puede o no ser mechada.
Y creo haber leido por ahí una traduccion que decía stuffed meat , claro que no se si sea lo correcto.


----------



## chileantranslator

Dear Chilean Chef:

You´re gonna have to be more specific about the culinary technique of your "carne mechada", to be accurate about it, dont refer only to the name, care about the preparation method mainly, for example, in this minute, im translating a menu for a very well known hotel in my country, good translators never try to come up with a name in english for a local dish, we simply write the actual chilean name and right below, include the culinary technique or simply the ingredients, in my case, we serve "carne mechada" but not the one with a whole in the middle and stuffed with vegetables or something like that, we serve a meat cooked for so long, that u can cut it without a knife......"pollo ganso".....it depends on each chef and the culinary technique, in your case, if it actually is a beef with a whole in the middle, i would recomend you to go with stuffed roast....if it fits......my regards.-


----------



## chileantranslator

I finished reading all the posts, and regarding what the Argentina guy said, it´s the same soft meat we serve at the hotel I work at, in that case, I would go with brisket.......my regards


----------



## Maridoug

This is shredded meat in Venezuela: http://www.google.co.ve/images?hl=e...=1&q=shredded+meat&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## chileno

No importando como se cuece la carne, mechar significa hacer varios agujeros con el cuchillo, en diferentes partes de la carne y poner pedazos de diferentes cosas, como ajo, zanahoria etc., en la carne.

A esto se le llama carne mechada en Chile, y por lo que veo en muchas otras partes.


----------



## frida-nc

Una nota: este término sale en el diccionario WR español-español.

*mechar:   *
tr. Introducir mechas de tocino o jamón en la carne.

Esta técnica se llama "larding" en inglés.

Se puede decir también cuando se hace con zanahoria, ajo, etc.: a roast larded with strips of carrot, slivers of garlic ...

Feliz día, y que aprovechen.


----------



## Chtipays

Carne mechada puede ser un trozo de carne en el que se practican uno o varios agujeros en los que se introducen desde verduras, frutas secas, carnes curadas, etc. y se cocina rostizada o cocida en una salsa espesa. 
Pero también puede ser el trozo de carne sin ningún relleno, cocinada en salsa o bien la carne dejada cocer hasta que se deshace y aun carne del tipo falda o brisket deshebrada y servida de diversas maneras. 
Creo que el término mechar perdió su significado original en algunos casos.
Mis conclusiones se deben a que he probado "carne mechada" preparada por gente de diferentes nacionalidades (española, venezolana, puertorriqueña, mexicana, peruana y chilena) y aun la carne mechada del norte de México no tiene mucho que ver con la del sur, o mas bien, como casi todas las recetas, son diferentes de una familia a otra. 
Lo que todos tienen en común es que todos juran que la que ellos preparan es la "verdadera" carne mechada.


----------



## carupia

Brisket no es lo que se conoce en Argentina como carne mechada, ni tampoco shredded, ground o minced meat que es a lo que nosotros llamamos carne picada.
La técnica más similar al mechado es lo que se denomina "larding", un proceso en el que con una aguja especial o mediante orificios realizados por el cocinero, se rellena el trozo de carne con tocino, hierbas o verduras en trozos pequeños


----------



## Klystron29

Re: carne mechada Thanks guys but "carne mechada" in Chile is not stuffed meat, it's a preparation like a meat stew, you have to cook it for hours and it ends up being a very soft meat, you could eat it without a knife.......​

In that case, chilean chef, in the case of beef, in British English it would be "Stewed Beef" or "Boiled Beef".​


----------



## Oldy Nuts

chileno said:


> No importando como se cuece la carne, mechar significa hacer varios agujeros con el cuchillo, en diferentes partes de la carne y poner pedazos de diferentes cosas, como ajo, zanahoria etc., en la carne.
> 
> A esto se le llama carne mechada en Chile, y por lo que veo en muchas otras partes.



La pregunta original se refiere a lo que _en Chile_ se llama _carne mechada_. Chileno lo describe bien aquí, como varios otros antes; y chilean chef está equivocado. O no es chef, o no es chileno.


----------



## whiterabbitg

Greetings,

Here in Puerto Rico, Carne Mechada is a delicious eye round pot roast that is stuffed with vegetables and maybe bacon and some other ingredients I am not privy to, and cooked in a red sauce.   Absolutely smashing with rice and beans and amarillos.    However I would love to try all the other variations mentioned in this thread....they all sound good too.   

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Oldy Nuts said:


> chileno said:
> 
> 
> 
> No importando como se cuece la carne, mechar  significa hacer varios agujeros con el cuchillo, en diferentes partes de  la carne y poner pedazos de diferentes cosas, como ajo, zanahoria etc.,  en la carne.
> 
> A esto se le llama carne mechada en Chile, y por lo que veo en muchas otras partes.
> 
> 
> 
> La pregunta original se refiere a lo que _en Chile_ se llama _carne mechada_. Chileno lo describe bien aquí, como varios otros antes; y chilean chef está equivocado. O no es chef, o no es chileno.
Click to expand...

Por si hicieran falta más opiniones que lo confirmen, yo concuerdo con chileno, Oldy Nuts y los otros chilenos que aquí han intervenido y además con carupia de Argentina que lo explica muy bien:


carupia said:


> Brisket no es lo que se conoce en Argentina como  carne mechada, ni tampoco shredded, ground o minced meat que es a lo  que nosotros llamamos carne picada.
> La técnica más similar al mechado es lo que se denomina "larding", un  proceso en el que con una aguja especial o mediante orificios realizados  por el cocinero, se rellena el trozo de carne con tocino, hierbas o  verduras en trozos pequeños


Así es en Chile también.


----------



## smalicett

Estimados, la carne mechada en chile es carne (generalmente pollo ganso, o sobrecostilla), con diversos vegetales y aliños, que se cocina en la olla a presión durante horas para que quede blanda, al punto de que pueda comerse sin cuchillo.

Tomando esa receta, creo que el termino mas adecuado es *braised meat*.

Saludos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Por favor, es un plato tradicional, de mucho antes que se comercializaran las ollas a presión.


----------



## smalicett

Oldy Nuts said:


> Por favor, es un plato tradicional, de mucho antes que se comercializaran las ollas a presión.


Bueno señor vieja escuela, haga lo mismo en el horno a baja temperatura y el resultado es muy similar. El tema es la traducción, ¿usted cree que es la correcta?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

_Braise_ es cocer en líquido a fuego lento, independientemente de si a la carne se le han agregado "mechas" o no. Por tanto no refleja la ide de carne _mechada_ como la conocemos en Chile y otros países.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Leyendo el post y todos los comentarios (y confirmando que al menos en Argentina parece no haber más de un significado para "carne mechada", siendo éste el de la carne agujereada y rellena) entiendo entonces que lo que Chilean Chef ha llamado "carne mechada" toda su vida es "braised meat" o "tenderized meat", sin perjuicio de que para el resto de Chile o los demás países de habla hispana se trate de la misma receta o no.

Hacía mucho que no veía un post tan discutido, la verdad ha sido muy enriquecedor.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Me permito insistir en que, al menos de acuerdo con lo que dicen los diccionarios, la "braised meat" puede no ser "mechada".


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Sí, pero Chilean Chef buscaba la traducción para la carne tiernizada. En todo caso, habría que renombrar al post como "carne mechada" simplemente.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

El título de la discusión es "Carne mechada (Chile)" y la pregunta original se refiere específicamente a "carne mechada", no tiernizada.


----------



## chileno

Lyrica_Soundbite said:


> Sí, pero Chilean Chef buscaba la traducción para la carne *tiernizada*. En todo caso, habría que renombrar al post como "carne mechada" simplemente.



Concuerdo con Oldy Nuts. Por otro lado, no tenía idea de que "tiernizada" existiera. Yo habría dicho "ablandada"


----------



## Pau_cita

Javiera Calvo said:


> Mmm... no se de que Chile sea este Chef . Pero al menos lo que se conoce como carne mechada en Chile es lo que descrbieron antes, la carne a la cual se le hace un orificio en el centro y se rellena con vegetales o lo que se desee. Una carne que se cocina por bastante rato puede o no ser mechada.
> Y creo haber leido por ahí una traduccion que decía stuffed meat , claro que no se si sea lo correcto.


 
For me mechada is exactly what he explained... meat that you cut it with the fork not needing a knife, very soft and cooked for hours...


----------



## Aviador

Yo no concuerdo contigo, Pau_cita. _Carne mechada_ no es necesariamente una carne cocida por horas hasta que quede muy tierna. Ya lo explicamos antes los chilenos del foro: en Chile mechar la carne es lo mismo que se entiende en el español general y lo que aparece en el diccionario de la RAE: mechar. Por lo tanto, el participio de _mechar_ se refiere a la carne a la que, antes de cocerla, se le han introducido mechas en cortes especialmente hechos como tocino, además de zanahoria, ajo y lo que se desee.


----------



## Nipnip

Pau_cita said:


> For me mechada is exactly what he explained... meat that you cut it with the fork not needing a knife, very soft and cooked for hours...



So we have divided opinions in Chile.

For some _carne mechada _means stuffed meat, whether tenderized or not (as seems to be the case in the rest of countries that so far have participated).
For some other Chileans _carne mechada _is tenderized meat, whether stuffed or not.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Nunca oí que "carne mechada" significara cocinada por horas hasta que se pueda cortar con el tenedor. Nuestra famosa "plateada", que se corta incluso con una cuchara, *NO* es mechada. La carne mechada que yo conozco desde niño concuerda con las definiciones que dan el DRAE y el diccionario de la casa, citados ya varias veces, y no necesariamente se puede cortar con el tenedor.


----------



## Rodal

chileno said:


> No importa como se cue*za* la carne, mechar significa hacer varios agujeros con el cuchillo, en diferentes partes de la carne y poner pedazos de diferentes cosas, como ajo, zanahoria etc., en la carne.
> 
> A esto se le llama carne mechada en Chile, y por lo que veo en muchas otras partes.



Sí pero también es cierto que se cuece la carne de manera tal que quede muy blanda. Esto es pot roast en Inglés.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

La pregunta original se refiere explícitamente a la "carne mechada", la que no necesariamente se cuece hasta que quede excepcionalmente blanda, como se hace con nuestra "plateada". Y, que yo sepa, el "pot roast" no lleva normalmente relleno de ninguna clase y equivale más bien a "carne a la cacerola".


----------



## Rodal

La receta:


Pon el trozo de carne en una sartén con aceite en punto ebullición, y séllala por todos sus lados.
Luego, pónla en una olla a presión (o en una olla normal grande)  y cubre con el caldo disuelto en un taza de agua hirviendo, y el vino blanco, hasta  que quede cubierta por completo.
Agrega las cebollas trozadas en 4 partes cada una, el pimiento, las zanahorias, los dientes de ajo pelados, sal y pimienta a gusto. Vacía la salsa de tomates.
Deja que se cocine a fuego medio por 45 minutos si es que usaste una olla a presión. De lo contrario, si usaste una olla convencional, espera 1 hora y media.
Cuando esté bien blandita, sácala de la olla, y en una tabla  desmenúzala en tiritas.
Luego devuélve la carne desmenuzada a la olla, y mezcla con el líquido que quedó en ella.
Dale un hervor para que se mezclen los sabores, y ya está lista tu carne mechada.


----------



## Pau_cita

Exactly like Rodal, that's the only carne mechada I know. Clearly, we chileans have a lot different ways of saying the same thing, and using the same term for many different things too. 
Still, I couldn't explained my students what was the exact term for carne mechada (what we all in the class understood for this "carne en tiritas"... tenderized meat I read... but I am still not sure...)


----------



## Pau_cita

Oldy Nuts said:


> Nunca oí que "carne mechada" significara cocinada por horas hasta que se pueda cortar con el tenedor. Nuestra famosa "plateada", que se corta incluso con una cuchara, *NO* es mechada. La carne mechada que yo conozco desde niño concuerda con las definiciones que dan el DRAE y el diccionario de la casa, citados ya varias veces, y no necesariamente se puede cortar con el tenedor.



 I disagree a bit with your totalitarism... If you think mechada is another thing, good... but as you may have learnt, mechada for many CHILEAN PEOPLE (and venezuelan too) is this "carne en tiritas" (because it is so soft and tender for being cooked hours that you don't need a knife to cut it)... so maybe we should agree to disagree that "mechada" can be used in different ways of preparing beef...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

A riesgo de seguir siendo considerado totalitarista (a pesar de que buena parte de los chilenos que han publicado en esta discusión concuerdan conmigo)...  La receta que da Rodal corresponde a lo que yo llamo "estofado", concordando con el DRAE. Como concuerdo cn el DRAE en su definición de "mechar" la carne. Y si pido "carne mechada" en un restorán, no me sirven carne en tiritas, sino que una rebanada de carne con los rellenos descritos ya muchas veces en esta discusión, que son la característica principal de lo que toda la gente que conozco llama "carne mechada". Como se aprecia aquí: Carne mechada, receta chilena - Fran is in the Kitchen - Carne Mechada | En Mi Cocina Hoy

Y aquí me bajo, pues parece que vivo en otro país que mis detractores.


----------



## Aviador

Vaya qué porfiados nos salieron nuestros contenedores, Oldy Nuts . Sí, parece que no viviésemos en el mismo país.

Me di el trabajo de buscar sitios en internet que ilustren lo más clara y fácilmente posible qué es realmente una carne mechada según se entiende en Chile. En lo que primero pensé fue en encontrar imágenes de las cartas de los restaurantes de comida chilena que normalmente incluyen la carne mechada entre sus productos porque recordaba haber visto más de alguna con fotografías de los platos, pero no me fue muy bien porque ahora sólo encontré la carta de La Piccola Italia . Esta cadena de restaurantes está por todos lados y, para información de nuestros amigos del resto del mundo, sus enormes locales son algunos de los favoritos de los empleados de las oficinas a la hora de almuerzo que los repletan y que no he visto reclamar porque les ponen otra cosa cuando piden carne mechada. Éste es un recorte de su carta en el que se distinguen las mechas de zanahoria y ajo en la carne:


También encontré por lo menos una foto de la carne mechada del restaurante Don Peyo que todos los chilenos conocen como uno de los más tradicionales de la denominada cocina típica chilena en Santiago, aunque no es de la propia carta del restaurante, sino de un sitio de información gastronómica: www.800.cl. También se distinguen en la carne algunas mechas de zanahoria.

Además, encontré muchos sitios chilenos (.cl) con recetas. Una selección de los más fáciles de consultar: *1*; *2*; *3*; *4*; *5*; *6.
*
Pau_cita, las reglas del foro impiden poner aquí enlaces a videos, sobre todo de ese omnipresente sitio que tú ya conoces, por lo que te envío algunos por mensaje privado en los que aparecen conocidísimos cocineros chilenos en programas de la televisión abierta de Chile preparando carne mechada.

Espero que estos antecedentes sean suficientes para convencer a los que olvidaron qué es la carne mechada en Chile donde jamás ha significado "carne en tiritas".


----------



## Maeskizzle

La acepción que conozco es la de carne cocinada tanto que se deshace. Esa se llama "shredded beef" en EEUU. Cuando mi esposo chileno hizo carne mechada, no tenia zanahoria.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Y con qué estaba mechada?


----------



## McAlgo

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Y con qué estaba mechada?


De nada.  Pero igual se llama "carne mechada" en algunas partes del mundo hispanoparlante.



Maeskizzle said:


> La acepción que conozco es la de carne cocinada tanto que se deshace. Esa se llama "shredded beef" en EEUU.


O quizá "pulled".  Hay un estilo de preparar y cocinar cerdo del mismo estilo con salsa barbacoa y se llama "pulled pork".  También he escuchado (y comido) "pulled beef."


----------



## Oldy Nuts

El hilo se llamaba originalmente "Carne mechada (Chile)", pero en algún momento desapareció el "Chile" del título. Hay algunos que seguimos insistiendo en explicar lo que se entiende por "carne mechada" *en Chile*, pero francamente resulta cansador seguir recibieno respuests que se refieren a lo que se usa en otras partes. la ex`posición del mensaje #49 es particularmente clara y completa, y debería haber zanjado la discusión. Yo me doy por vencido.


----------



## McAlgo

Oldy Nuts said:


> Hay algunos que seguimos insistiendo en explicar lo que se entiende por "carne mechada" *en Chile*, pero francamente resulta cansador seguir recibieno respuests que se refieren a lo que se usa en otras partes.


Pero el autor dijo muy precisamente que no buscaba el plato que uds describen.  Creo que los participantes del hilo sólo intentaban responder en consecuencia.  Las respuestas no son erróneas. De hecho, com hemos visto, ambas versiones existen en Chile, quizás por la reciente influencia de inmigrantes de otros paises.  Según tu propio Jumbo, se prepara carne mechada así. Como dijiste, lo de "en Chile" desapareció, y por el bien de los visitantes próximos, creo que es justo incluir todas las interpretaciones del plato.  De verdad aprendí mucho al leer este hilo, y quiero decirles gracias a los participantes sinceramente.  Pero si te das por vencido, entiendo.

Dicho esto, tras mis búsquedas en Google acerca del tema, creo que es posible que la carne mechada que realmente no es _mechada_, o sea, la de Venezuela, Colombia, etc. tiene el nombre como consecuencia de hacer un sándwich de la carne mechada "original".  Las imágenes de Chile que se parecen el inglés "shredded/pulled beef" suelen aparecer en la forma de sándwich.  No sé.  ¿Opiniones?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No sé cuándo desapareció el "(Chile)" del título de esta discusión, pero yo respondí siempre y de buena fe respetando ese Chile. Y en Chile, la "carne mechada" es un plato tradicional que ya hacía mi abuela cuando era joven, junto con la también popular "plateada" (en realidad, "plateada al jugo", ya que plateada es el nombre de un corte de carne) que sí se puede cortar con el tenedor y no lleva "mechas". Desgraciadamente, a medida que lo tradicional y campesino se ha ido perdiendo al hacerse más rápida y simple la cocina casera, hay cada vez más gente que no distingue entre ambos platos; de allí la confusión actual que hace que ocasionalmente se publiquen recetas de carne mechada sin mechar... Afortunadamente, aún hay muchos restoranes donde sí se pueden disfrutar las tradicionales "carne mechada" y "plateada", aunque sea ya muy común observar a clientes que tienen que preguntar cuál es la diferencia entre una y otra.

En todo caso, concuerdo: sin el "(Chile)" en el título, toda esta larga discusión de otros usos de la expresión toma sentido y se hace muy enriquecedora. Lo que me consuela de haber perdido el tiempo explicando una y otra vez lo que tradicionalmente se entendió siempre por "carne mechada" en Chile, cuando los demás discutían otra cosa.


----------

